# Premium SMS ??



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Neulich habe ich von T-Mobile eine SMS bekommen  wo sich ganz seriös angehört hat. Leider hatte ich die SMS gelöscht und habe nur noch geringe beweise auf meinem Handy. Mir wurde folgendes Angebot gemacht, ich könnte drei Gratisfilme herunterladen da ich ein neues Handy gekauft habe und es ausprobieren wollte war mir das gerade recht. Diese SMS war aber nicht wie andere Ich hatte noch ein zweites Icon wo ich anklickte wo ein Text zu lesen war wie Sie können sich 3 Gratisfilme herunterladen. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie ich weiter vorgegangen bin aber ich hatte nach ein paar versuchen plötzlich einen nicht Jugendfreien Videoclip auf meinem Handy. Sofort habe ich alle SMS mit der nachricht freie .....Filme gelöscht. Nach dem ersten runterladen von dem Videoclip waren von meinen 40 Euro Guthaben gleich mal 10 Euro weg. Seither habe ich mit dem Handy nicht mehr solche Dinge heruntergeladen sondern die SMS mit dem Wortlaut sie können sich Gratis Filme runterladen gelöscht. Vor ein paar Tagen stellte ich fest das von meinen verbliebenen 30 Euro noch 0,40 Euro übrig waren obwohl ich nicht mehr auf diese SMS geantwortet habe. Ich habe mich bei T-Mobile beschwert und versucht Kontakt mit dem Dienstanbieter DIMOCO-T[.......]&Partner Werbeagentur GmbH welche sich aber nicht meldet. Ich habe weder eine Codewort noch eine Nummer um Irgend etwas zu Kündigen. Leider bin Ich über T-Mobile enttäuscht da es Ihre SMS war und eventuell eine untergeschobene Push-Nachricht denn davon sind in der zwischenzeit einige auf meinem Handy aber Ich sehe keinen Absender der Push-Nachrichten. Ist eine Push-Nachricht Werbung und somit nicht erlaubt ???
_
Name editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## BenTigger (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Premium SMS ??*

Eventuell einem Handy Abovertrag aufgesessen?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Premium SMS ??*

Weiß Ich nicht ob ich was abgeschlossen habe dieser Dienstleister meldet sich nicht. T-Mobile hat ihn angeschrieben da bin ich mal gespannt. Ich bin mir fast sicher das ich nirgens ein Passwort oder sowas eingegeben habe. Habe in diversen Foren gelesen das mann aufgefordert wird ein Passwort einzugeben und zu bestätigen. Habe 1 Woche vorher mein Kontostand aufgerufen da waren noch 30 Euro drauf jetzt sind es noch 0,40 Euro. Dafür einen Anwalt zu nehmen lohnt sich nicht. Ich will aber wissen Was ich machen kann Auskunft habe ich bisher noch keine bekommen.
Gruß Unbekannt


----------

